# اين يمكن عمل دبلومه اوماجستير فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه؟



## hanon2005 (29 مايو 2013)

يا جماعه انا مهندس فى شركه بترول وشغال فى hse وعايز اعمل دبلومه اوماجستير فى hse ممكن المساعده بالآماكن


----------



## تامرصالح (24 يونيو 2013)

يوجد دبلومة فى السيفتى فى جامعة قناة السويس بالسويس فى كلية العلوم


----------



## FreeEngineer (24 يونيو 2013)

*هناك معهد مخصص للدراسات العليا تابع لجامعة الأسكندرية يسمى باسم المعهد العالى للصحة العامة بالأسكندرية.به قسم الصحة المهنية وتلوث الهواء وقسم صحة البيئة. لست متأكدا إن كانت هذه الأقسام تناسبك أم لا ولكن بمكنك الإستفسار هناك.​*


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (8 يوليو 2013)

يوجد معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنيه بجوار مصنع الحديد و الصلب حلوان
و نمره تليفون 0225010175
و موقع الانترنت هو Tabbin Institute for Metallurgical Studies (TIMS) ظ…ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط¨ظٹظ† ظ„ظ„ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط¯ظ†ظٹط©
:7:


تامرصالح قال:


> يوجد دبلومة فى السيفتى فى جامعة قناة السويس بالسويس فى كلية العلوم


----------



## ادروب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

السلامه عليكم ورحمهه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم على مااعتقد ان عملتا شهادات OSHA & Nebosh وهى الشهادات المعتمده عالميا فى المجال الاوشا شهاده اميريكيه والنيبوش شهاده بريطانيه 
وهى الشهادات المطلوبه فى المجال


----------



## يا الغالي (23 أكتوبر 2013)

هذا الرابط ممكن يفيدك: 

https://www.osha.gov/dte/edcenters/certificate.html#by_degree

بالتوفيق


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (24 أكتوبر 2013)

يوجد معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنيه بجوار مصنع الحديد و الصلب حلوان
و نمره تليفون 0225010175
و موقع الانترنت هو Tabbin Institute for Metallurgical Studies (TIMS) 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله جميعا,مثلما عرض الاخ الفاضل ا/احمد بخصوص الدبلوما والماجستير فهى تتم فى معهد التبين,ولكن التقدم للتسجيل يتم فى اغسطس, وانا حاليا بفضل من الله حصلت على رسالة الماجستير فى 2/10/2013 وهناك زملاء لى مازالوا فى الدراسة, يمكن ان تتواصل مع الشئون العلمية على المباشر 0225017105 أ/ سامية شلبى وان شاء الله بالتوفيق للجميع.
م/ابراهيم توفيق


----------

